# Adverbe entre le sujet et le verbe ?



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

« Diner à Montréal », Philippe Besson :​

_Je préfère m'attarder sur les pensées à distance. J'ai toujours aimé l'idée que *quelqu'un quelque part à un moment donné s'intéresse *à nous sans que nous n'en sachions rien, au fait que nous-mêmes nous ayons de temps à autre un élan vers un tiers qui ne peut pas s'en douter._​

Au début, j'avais tendance à construire mes phrases sans prêter attention à l'ordre des mots — tout simplement, parce qu'il n'y a pas cette exigence dans ma langue maternelle. On me disait donc que je ne devais pas placer d'autres mots sauf nous, te, etc. entre le sujet et le verbe. Pourquoi alors Philippe Besson peut le faire dans cette phrase ?  ​

Merci​


----------



## Maître Capello

Les compléments circonstanciels peuvent généralement se mettre aussi entre le sujet et le verbe, pour autant que celui-là ne soit pas un pronom. Ils sont alors toutefois souvent placés entre virgules.

_Quelqu'un, à minuit, se mit à jouer de la trompette._



Alessa Azure said:


> On me disait donc que je ne devais pas placer d'autres mots sauf nous, te, etc. entre le sujet et le verbe.


Qui ça « on » ?


----------



## Alessa Azure

Maître Capello said:


> Qui ça « on » ?



Par exemple, mon enfant, autour de quinze ans à l'époque. Il avait de bonnes notes en français.  Il me disait qu'il valait mieux ne rien mettre entre le sujet et le verbe. Puis, une fois, j'ai demandé à quelqu'un de lire ce que j'ai écrit, elle m'a dit que je ne pouvais pas placer les adverbes avant le verbe, mais c'est vrai, elle parlait seulement des adverbes.

Mais est-ce qu'il faut éviter d'écrire des phrases comme _Quelqu'un, à minuit, se mit à jouer de la trompette_. ou la construction est parfaitement acceptable ?


----------



## Chimel

Alessa Azure said:


> Mais est-ce qu'il faut éviter d'écrire des phrases comme _Quelqu'un, à minuit, se mit à jouer de la trompette_. ou la construction est parfaitement acceptable ?


C'est parfaitement acceptable.


----------



## joe12345

Contrairement à l'anglais, le français n'impose pas d'ordre particulier, sauf lorsque la logique est bafouée ou lorsque la phrase sonne mal.  Certaines constructions sont plus heureuses que d'autres : "en été, il court nu" - "il court nu en été" - "il court en été nu" (dans le troisième exemple, on a tendance à rattacher inconsciemment "nu" à "été")


----------



## Alessa Azure

joe12345 said:


> le français n'impose pas d'ordre particulier


À mon avis, si. On ne peut pas placer l'adverbe avant le verbe, ni le verbe avant le sujet (sauf dans le texte poétique, peut-être). Et il y a sûrement des cas que j'oublie.


----------



## joe12345

Le célèbre "manière, lieu, moment" de l'anglais n'existe pas en français.
C'est assez curieux, car le français se voudrait une langue plus cartésienne, mais c'est ainsi.

Un auteur français se demandera même quel est, pour chaque phrase, le meilleur ordre : il y a parfois des ex-æquo !


----------



## jekoh

Alessa Azure said:


> À mon avis, si. On ne peut pas placer l'adverbe avant le verbe, ni le verbe avant le sujet (sauf dans le texte poétique, peut-être). Et il y a sûrement des cas que j'oublie.


L'adverbe peut bien se placer avant le verbe, et le verbe avant le sujet sans que ce soit spécialement poétique.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Pourriez-vous m'en donner un exemple ?


----------



## joe12345

Négligemment étendu sur son lit, Jean regardait la télévision.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci Joe pour votre réponse. Pourtant, votre phrase n'appartient pas à la catégorie : l'adverbe avant le verbe ou le verbe avant le sujet...

Heureusement que l'on peut écrire des phrases comme la vôtre, sinon, l'écriture aurait été trop mécanique.


----------



## jekoh

Exemple : _Je voudrais savoir quand part le car pour Caen._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Oui, c'est vrai, _Je voudrais savoir quand *part le car* pour Caen, _mais je parlais de la partie principale affirmative, quoique je ne l'aie pas précisé. Je veux dire, une phrase simple comme _Je marche rapidemen_t, on ne l'écrira pas :

_Marche-je rapidemen_t ni _Je rapidement marche. _


----------



## joe12345

Mais si: "Rapidement, j'ai enfilé mon pantalon"... "Progressivement, le train se met en marche"...

Et pour reprendre votre propre exemple : "J'ai rapidement marché jusqu'à la maison"

Je crois même qu'on peut dire: "Je délicatement pose le verre", ce qui insiste sur "délicatement", alors que "Je pose le verre délicatement" insiste plutôt sur "poser le verre".

J'ai un petit doute concernant "Je délicatement pose le verre"...


----------



## jekoh

Même dans une phrase simple c'est possible : _À chaque question correspond une réponse._

Ce n'est certes pas le cas le plus courant mais ça existe.


----------



## k@t

joe12345 said:


> Mais si: "Rapidement, j'ai enfilé mon pantalon"... "Progressivement, le train se met en marche"...
> 
> Et pour reprendre votre propre exemple : "J'ai rapidement marché jusqu'à la maison"


J’imagine qu’Alessa veut dire l’adverbe immédiatement antéposé au verbe conjugué à un temps simple. Ça ne marche pas à tous les coups (et effectivement _Je rapidement marche_ n’est pas grammatical, notamment parce que le sujet est un pronom personnel clitique, et dans ce cas il n’est jamais possible d’interposer un complément, quel qu’il soit, entre le pronom et le verbe conjugué à un temps simple), mais avec un sujet non pronominal (1) ou un pronominal tonique (2), ça peut se trouver :

(1)_ Alors grand-père tout doucement prend la_ _parole _
Études limousines

(2)_  Et elle, systématiquement, arrivait pour fermer la fenêtre brutalement et donc lui tourner le dos. _
Il faut rentrer maintenant

Mais _Grand-père rapidement marche _ne me semble guère acceptable (sauf à faire un exercice façon Bourgeois gentilhomme).


Il faudrait voir quels sont les critères qui autorisent ces constructions, pour le moment, je n’y  ai pas réfléchi, ni cherché des informations sur la question. Idéalement, peut-être faudrait-il mettre l'adverbe en apposition, mais ça reste à voir et dans les faits ce point n'est pas systématiquement suivi, preuve ci-dessus.


----------



## joe12345

Donc "Martine délicatement pose le verre" est bon, mais pas "Je délicatement pose le verre" ?


----------



## k@t

joe12345 said:


> mais pas "Je délicatement pose le verre" ?


----------



## joe12345

Oui je sais, on s'embrouille ; avec le recul cela semble très bizarre, mais vous avez mis le doigt sur une phrase débutant par un pronom : _Et *elle*, systématiquement, arrivait pour fermer la fenêtre brutalement et donc lui tourner le dos._

Il semblerait que cela se règle au cas par cas... et avec l'aide d'une ponctuation complice: "*Lui*, délicatement, pose le verre." 

Avec de longs tirets, c'est encore plus acceptable : "Toi, tu — délicatement — reposes le verre."


----------



## Alessa Azure

Non, Joe, je ne pense pas que _Je *délicatement *pose le verre_ soit possible en français, du moins, c'est ce que tout le monde me disait lorsque j'écrivais des phrases pareilles.

K@t a raison, c'est ce que je voulais dire : n'importe quelle courte phrase et non seulement celles conjuguées au passé composé ou d'autres cas particuliers. Réécrivez ma phrase à l'imparfait et elle sonnerait faux pour les francophones : _Je *rapidement *marchais._


----------



## k@t

joe12345 said:


> mais vous avez mis le doigt sur une phrase débutant par un pronom


Oui, mais ce n’est pas un pronom clitique ; d'ailleurs, quand tu as transposé la phrase au masculin, ce n'est pas _il_, mais bien _lui _que tu as substitué à _elle_.


joe12345 said:


> "Toi, tu — délicatement — reposes le verre."


Cette phrase est tout à fait agrammaticale, au contraire de _Toi, délicatement, tu reposes le verre _(mais qui ne correspond plus à la question d'Alessa).


----------



## joe12345

Bon, je me lance, et celle-ci : "Je délibérément choisis l'attaque" (choisis au présent).

Ou : "Je subitement vois un voile noir devant mes yeux." - "Je subitement perds mon sang" - "Je cruellement manque de munitions." - "Je brusquement perds connaissance." - "J'inconsciemment cherche la sortie."


----------



## k@t

_Je _étant un pronom clitique, par définition ces phrases ne peuvent qu'être agrammaticales.
Un pronom clitique (dit aussi _conjoint_, ce terme permettra sans doute de mieux en saisir le sens) ne peut être séparé de son verbe.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous me dire pourquoi je ne peux pas écrire _Je - *délicatement *- pose le verre ? _Je pensais qu'encadré de tirets, il était possible d'écrire un groupe de mots n'importe où.

Merci


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne peux pas dire pourquoi, si ce n'est en invoquant l'usage moderne qui ne tolère rien entre "je" et le verbe, à l'exception notable de "soussigné..."


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 


Alessa Azure said:


> Pourriez-vous me dire pourquoi je ne peux pas écrire _Je - *délicatement *- pose le verre ? _


Parce qu'un pronom conjoint ne peut absolument pas être séparé du verbe (hormis par le _ne _de la négation, un autre pronom conjoint, les adverbe _y_ et _en _:_ j'y viens, j'en pars, je le lave, je me lave,_ etc.), avec ou sans virgules, avec ou sans tirets.
Si ta question est pourquoi on ne peut pas séparer un pronom conjoint de son verbe, alors là, c'est une question d'histoire de la langue française, ça n'a pas toujours été le cas, mais en français contemporain, il en est ainsi.
Quant au _Je, soussigné_, indiqué par Bezoard, c'est une forme vieillie où _je _n'est pas conjoint, mais _tonique. _Si on transposait la formule en français contemporain, je présume qu'on dirait _Moi, soussigné, ...._


----------



## joe12345

Je crois que la plupart des exemples choquent, mais en voici peut-être un qui semblera plus "naturel" à défaut d'être correct :

_Il invariablement débute ses discours en rendant hommage à Poincaré._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci beaucoup à tout le monde !

Je ne vois pas en quoi la phrase _Il invariablement_... soit plus naturelle que toutes les autres ayant la même structure. Voir (# 26)


----------



## Bezoard

Rassurez-vous, cette phrase est doublement mauvaise !


----------



## k@t

Alessa Azure said:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi la phrase _Il invariablement_... soit plus naturelle que toutes les autres ayant la même structure. Voir (# 26)


En effet, donc toujours la même  chose : impossible avec un pronom conjoint, possible avec un pronom tonique.

_Lui, invariablement, débute_ (ou _commence_, pour les puristes) _ses discours en rendant hommage à Poincaré._


----------

